# Favorite duck and deer pictures from this season



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Post your favorite duck and deer pictures from this season, lets see how you did this year. I just started getting back in the blind so I dont have many pictures. The one Im posting is my dog Shiner's first ducks a couple of Mallard drakes. I will post in a minute I had some trouble uploading.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Where were the mallards shot at?? That is impressive! Is that private or guided? If guided could I have a contact name and number? shoot me a pm!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i will share a few...


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Nice Pics Deebo!


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Here's a few.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

*mallards*

Here the picture


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice pics guys. Deebo, is that a food plot where that deer pic was taken? If so, where y'all at? and what kind of forbs?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice pics Deebs... but next year, try not to ruin any more pics that your wife is in.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> Nice pics guys. Deebo, is that a food plot where that deer pic was taken? If so, where y'all at? and what kind of forbs?


The deer was taken at the family ranch in East of Menard. That is just a bunch of clover and stuff that grows under the big tree there, not a food plot. The deer was taken on an oat field though. He was chasing does in the oats, and that was his downfall...as is with most.

Sorry capn, i guess this one is better?? haha

oh wait...you are a duck man. You should like this one better....(i know its a repost, but i am a proud husband!:wink: )


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Much better deebs! You and I got the same problem. I try to tell her that our family pics need to be just her and the kids, cause she's gorgeous and the kids take after her.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

A few from this season. I took a bunch of pics early and almost none later in the season. We had LOTS of ducks this year. These are two of my favorites.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

*Fallow*

Picture of my fallow I have raised since it was a baby. He is now 9 1/2 years old and not doing good...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Favorite pic, the 11 year old duck slayer.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Favorite pic, the 11 year old duck slayer.


 i cant believe you would let an 11 yr old make that obscene jesture:wink:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

deebo said:


> i cant believe you would let an 11 yr old make that obscene jesture:wink:


LOL... Honestly I don't even think he knows what it is, just did it because he was posing for a picture and seen his friends do that.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is my favorite, from January 28th.

Kendall is 7-1/2 yrs old and just learned a lesson every waterfowler experiences.

It doesn't matter what the depth of the water, if you fall while wearing hip waders, you feet get wet. I warned her at least 20 times to quit hopping out of the blind and following me, but she's even more hard-headed than her momma and insisted she wouldn't trip & fall.

Sure enough, she finally did and got two boots full of water for it. The temp was 38-f and the wind was about 20kts out of the North when it happened. I rushed her back to the shore, made a bed on the trailer with fast-grass & stripped off her wet stuff. I took off my own waders and gave her my dry socks after drying her off and wrapping her in my parka. I wound up in a short-sleeve shirt & barefoot (under my waders), but at least she wasn't wet & as cold. I hooked up the trailer to the bike and hauled her to the truck where she could warm up nice. Once she got in there, it only took 4 minutes and she was in great shape.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's a couple that are a little different... made my first gator hunts this year. Mine and my bud's boys with a 9'7"


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

love that gator pic


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Favorite Pics*

I really enjoy some of the pics that I have taken other than the piles of dead ducks.

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/joemaen82/DSC_0122.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/joemaen82/DSC_0086.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/joemaen82/LotsofSnows6.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/joemaen82/Gadwall_5.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/joemaen82/DSC_0090.jpg


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

*2006-07 D&D season*

My Duck and Deer Season.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

*More from D&D 06-07*

More pics


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*A few duck hunting pics*

1. A nice retrieve
2. My son's first duck hunting weekend


----------



## TexAg0308 (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a few!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres a few from this years hunting seasons. I didnt take enough pictures this year because I kept forgetting the dern camera!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya those are some good pics deebo and junebug


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

my deer season and safari


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Here Is Mine For The Year


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sheesh, Is hunting season over already? why didn't somebody tell me? when did it end? what happened? Man I've been so busy and distracted the last few months between getting married and having taken over the hunting responsibilites on the farm I manage (we leased 65 blinds this year), and having my 4 wheerler stolen that I barely hunted. I feel like some kinda rookie or something, I'm pretty sure I didn't hunt 25 days this year.

Here are a few pics of Jazz from teal season and one or two during the duck season and one of a youngsters first hunt. I did have one of a good hunt I made Friday but apparently I just deleted it from camera and computer using my wife's laptop!














































Ya know kinda looking back maybe I didn't have such a bad year, 25 days in the blind isn't so bad for most folks, Jazz is working really well and he did me proud this year, I took a kid huntin, and managed to marry this girl the weekend before the opener, in retrospect, twas a good year, I even saw a woolybooger of a buck but didn't get to pull the trigger, maybe next year!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

If theres any stories behind these tell them, what are those camels?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Huntinguy on your hunting op's and nuptials. Was that pic w/you and your wife taken in Corpus Christi?



huntinguy said:


> Sheesh, Is hunting season over already? why didn't somebody tell me? when did it end? what happened? Man I've been so busy and distracted the last few months between getting married and having taken over the hunting responsibilites on the farm I manage (we leased 65 blinds this year), and having my 4 wheerler stolen that I barely hunted. I feel like some kinda rookie or something, I'm pretty sure I didn't hunt 25 days this year.
> 
> Here are a few pics of Jazz from teal season and one or two during the duck season and one of a youngsters first hunt. I did have one of a good hunt I made Friday but apparently I just deleted it from camera and computer using my wife's laptop!
> 
> Ya know kinda looking back maybe I didn't have such a bad year, 25 days in the blind isn't so bad for most folks, Jazz is working really well and he did me proud this year, I took a kid huntin, and managed to marry this girl the weekend before the opener, in retrospect, twas a good year, I even saw a woolybooger of a buck but didn't get to pull the trigger, maybe next year!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Yessir it was, twas where we spen our honeymoon.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice, congrats again! Greenie for you and the Mrs.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you sir, we enjoyed it very much. My farm owner has a condo in Marina del Sol. Thats where we stayed.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*My best of 06-07*

1. Big Pig in Del Rio.
2. Bay and I in Winnie.
3. Canvasback for the wall from Danbury.
4. Wood Duck for the wall from Garwood.
5. Rockport Limits
6. Wigeon and Gadwall Lampasas.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*More Pics*

1. Early season limit BWT and 2 man limit of Dove Lampasas.
2. 5 Man limit of Teal in Winnie.
3. Wigeon Gadwall and Hooded Merganser Lampasas.
4. Guss with Ducks.
5. Bay bringing me a Duck.
6. Windmill in Del Rio.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here are a few from dove thru ducks...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

forgot the attachments...


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice pics BullMinnow. Hopefully i will get a E-call goose hunt in already miss the ducks though.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

*one more*

with david


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Our trophies this yr..


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*My only Hunt last year*

This was the only hunt I was able to go on with a buddy of mine on his place.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*Sadie's First Season...*

This was Sadie's first hunting season...Not the best duck killing season that I've had, but the most memorable due to the pup. Can't believe that it's over already! We'll have a couple of snow hunts to go.

1-First Duck Regular Season
2-Teal Opener...Done...8 shots 8 birds.
3-Teal Opener
4-Cooling Off during 1st White Wing Hunt.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

Heres mine. 6 guys hunted in the pic with all the cans.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanx for the pictures good season yall hope to continue seeing some goose and exotic pics


----------



## Matt06 (Dec 25, 2005)

*goose and exotic...*

couple more


----------



## samsonhunt (Jan 11, 2006)

*Good year*

We had a great season like the rest of you. I am going to fish my butt off so hunting season will get here quickly.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*Boy did I have fun this year*

Here's is a couple of my favs


----------



## samsonhunt (Jan 11, 2006)

*Keep'em coming*

Little time with my podna's


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My friend, Chris Nabors, just sent me some more pic's from my trip out to his ranch back over Labor Day weekend... Here are a few good ones:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

lookin smokin baby i dont knows rack is bigger thats a green head but have u ever seen a pink head


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

anesloney said:


> lookin smokin baby i dont knows rack is bigger thats a green head but have u ever seen a pink head


Huh??? What you been smokin???


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here are a few more....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are some of my favorites from this season


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

2006


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

My fat dawg..& a few ducks & lesser's








A couple of More pics.. After a Nasty front blew threw.








another


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Flats Master with some Lessers..& a Fat Happy Hungry Dawg


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Duck hunting pics 2006-2007*

Duck hunting pics 2006-2007


----------



## captainemil (Aug 12, 2005)

Great pic.


----------

